# Old bit?



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

I have several old bits that have pins instead of bearings. Slotted screw in pins of various diameters for dado cut, & a couple of ogee bits that burn the wood where the new bits have roller bearings. 1/4" shank, sears. None are carbon tipped. All are dull.
Throw them away?
Any use in modern routing?
I tried to sharpen the ogee once & nicked the roller so I keep it just to remind me somethings you call on the pros.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Dave, the old Sears bits aren't even good paper weights. Trash em.
Buy a good quality bit with a bearing.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

I agree with Dave, throw the old sears ones away. Best to get some new ones.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I will need to disagree with Dave and Ken 

I would not trash can them ,,you never know when you need to start a fire, when you are out of matches... LOL   


======


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks
Almost threw them away. But I was able to modify & use one today. I think it was an O-Flute type. It's a straight 1/4" with one cutting edge with a round nose. I needed to finish some tenons. I used a 3/16 roundover to round the ends of the tennons & was going to use the pattern bit to clean up the necks. My bit was 1" & tenons are 1". No stores had a 1/2 or 3/4 (cut depth) & 5 days to 2 weeks for shipping. I ground off the round end of the bit at an angle to where the cutting part was 3/4". Chucked it in the router & it worked great. Got me out of a bind. Was only removing a little material & wouldn't want to try a big cut with it.
Now I still may throw the other old ones, but then again?


----------

